# Linux sur votre iPod ...



## hugoboss24 (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si l'info va vous interessez mais j'ai crée aujourd'hui un forum sur comment installer iPodLinux sur l'iPod, l'installation de LInux sur l'iPod permet de multiple choses meme si il n'enb est qu'en phase de beta ... ainsi on peut maintenant lire des longs fichier textes ( jusqu'a 3Mo ), avoir des nouveaux jeux (pour l'instant deux ), cela permettra aussi dans le futur de lire des formats non lisibles sur l'iPod ... mais pour l'instant la lecture est limité au morceaux MP3...
Biens sur on peut choisir le firmware sur lequel on veut demarrez ainsi le firmware linux sert de goodies a votre iPod, je tiens a dire que ce projet n'est pas de moi mais du site web http://ipodlinux.sourceforge.net/ je ne fais que mettre a jour et traduire la doc anglaise assez complexe ....
Mon site http://ipodlinux.free.fr/smf/

@+

hugo


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

double post


----------



## kisco (11 Juillet 2004)

trop cool cette traduction, merci !

y a un problème d'enregistrement à ton forum, pas grave j'attend 

par contre dans le tutoriel d'installation, le premier lien pour télécharger le compilateur arm-elf n'est pas bon 

EDIT : ah si en fait ça marche...


----------



## hugoboss24 (11 Juillet 2004)

Le probleme est resolu desole pour le desagrement ....
C'est un nouveau systeme de forum tres bon mais encore ne beta ....


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2004)

Ipod Linux viens d'être mis à jour...


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2004)

je viens d'installer le bazar...
pas besoin de reinitialiser l'ipod, ça marche en hfs+ sur la partition de base.
au boot suivant, on voit apparaitre un pinguin l'air un peu triste en train d'écouter son iPod  :rateau: 
pour demarrer sous linux, il suffit de faire un reset, et de presser imediatement la touche "morceau precedent"
une fois sous linux, on accede aux menus Music, Extras, Settings, Filebrowser, Quit Podzilla, Reboot iPod, About.
bref, y'a plein de truc à explorer, mais je me demande deja comment installer d'autres softs


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2004)

c'est excellent, on peut voir certaines images jpg avec une qualité style "photocopieuse 1980"...
reste à optimiser les formats


----------



## macaml (23 Décembre 2004)

vivement le portage pour iPod mini et et iPod 4G


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi, le site ne marche pas... sui je le seul?


----------



## ficelle (23 Décembre 2004)

le site d'hugoboss semble etre en rade, mais le lien que j'ai donné fonctionne.


----------



## MrStone (3 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'installer le bazar...
> pas besoin de reinitialiser l'ipod, ça marche en hfs+ sur la partition de base.
> au boot suivant, on voit apparaitre un pinguin l'air un peu triste en train d'écouter son iPod  :rateau:
> pour demarrer sous linux, il suffit de faire un reset, et de presser imediatement la touche "morceau precedent"
> ...



J'ai installé sur un 3G et ça a l'air terrib' :love:
Et d'après ce que j'ai compris on peut même s'en servir comme dictaphone


----------



## tantoillane (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé ipodlinux sur mon iPod Photo (après sauvegarde, on sait jamais  ) en utilisant  4G iPodLinux Installer . J'ai fait les mises à jour de kernel et podzilla depuis ce même logiciel ( mises à jour téléchargées ici ) .

Mais bizarrement je n'ai toujours rien, ni ipodlinux, ni même une perte de données, rien de rien, comme s'il ne s'était rien passé   . pourtant dans 4G ipod linux installer, quand j'essaye de renouveller l'installation, le logiciel me signale qu'il est déjà installer.

Si vous avez une idée .... à part attendre que les développeurs sortent officiellement ipod linux pour la 4G ...


----------



## tantoillane (1 Février 2006)

Pas d'idée ...... ?????


----------



## ficelle (1 Février 2006)

et quand tu regardes le contenu de ton iPod en mode disque dur, tu vois l'arbo des fichiers de linux ?
(etc, dev, bin, etc....)


----------



## tantoillane (1 Février 2006)

J'ai fait une capture de se que je vois, y en a du bazarre


----------



## ficelle (1 Février 2006)

il est installé.
je ne l'ai plus sous la main, mais si mes souvenirs sont bon, il faut redemarrer l'ipod en pressant la touche retour arriere... ou un truc du genre.
regarde le readme


----------



## tantoillane (1 Février 2006)

j'ai trouvé ce que tu voulais dire : 

Q: How do I boot into Linux?
A: To start up Linux on your iPod, hold down the Menu and Select buttons simultaneously, and then as soon as it starts to reset, hold down the Rewind button to start Linux.


Mais j'ai aussi trouvé ça :

Q: Linux won't boot up at all! What's wrong?
A: If your iPod is the new 20GB or 60GB iPod "color", then iPodLinux may not work on your iPod. The reason is unknown at this point.


Et comme par hasard j'ai le new photo 20 GB    

Si quelqu'un a quand même une idée, coup de boule assurés pour lui


----------



## ficelle (1 Février 2006)

je connais le new 30go, mais pas le 20 !


----------



## ficelle (1 Février 2006)

la derniere install que j'ai fait, c'etait sur un old photo 20go de juin, perdu à noel 

sur le 30 5G, j'ai pas testé... faut dire que d'un coup, c'est beaucoup moins utile.

mais le jour ou ils proposent un codec divx, je me relance


----------



## tantoillane (1 Février 2006)

Tu veux dire que tu as réussi à installer ipodlinux sur un ipod photo 20 Go comme ça : http://www.all4him.net/pics/iPod5.jpg   

Mais alors pourquoi ça ne marche pas chez moi ???   

La réponse à la première question veux bien dire qu'il faut appuier sur le rond et menu en même temps et que quand l'ipod redémarre, il faut appuier sur le rond ??? J'ai peur tout à coup, mon anglais serait-il si mauvais  ???

Edit : Effectivement si par "new" il entendent 5G c'est pas mon cas, mais je ne connais pas non plus de 5G de 20Go


----------



## tantoillane (2 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la derniere install que j'ai fait, c'etait sur un old photo 20go de juin, perdu à noel
> 
> sur le 30 5G, j'ai pas testé... faut dire que d'un coup, c'est beaucoup moins utile.
> 
> mais le jour ou ils proposent un codec divx, je me relance




Serait-ce trop te demander que de me faire un rapide récapitulatif des étapes que tu as faites pour intaller sur ton "old photo 20Go"    

Si quelques lignes de code sont à taper, je peux essayer de me lancer  :rateau:

Merci


----------



## tantoillane (8 Février 2006)

Bon et bin y a plus de problème  j'ai résolu le problème de moi même (je vais pouvoir m'auto-bouler ) si y a besoin d'expliquer pour d'autre  .... rien ne prouve que ça marchera chez tout le monde pour autant.


----------



## david.g (8 Février 2006)

ça fonctionne nickel chez moi avec mon ipod 2G 40go!
mais pour les jeux ou faut-il les dl ?:s

merci


----------



## david.g (8 Février 2006)

par contre je n'arrive plus à éteindre mon ipod no à le faire monter sur mon desktop même en le branchant sur son socle...
mais je confirme l'installation à bien fonctionné ^^!


----------



## tantoillane (8 Février 2006)

Bon, .... pour les ipod 1, 2 et 3 G il n'y a pas de problème puisque l'installeur fonctionne très bien, c'est pour les génération suivante que ça merdouille.....  

Moi non plus je ne peux plus l'éteindre, et le brancher. Je boot avec le firmware apple dans ces cas là ....

Sinon comment fait-on pour convertir des vidéos ??

Edit : les jeux c'est ici : http://ipodlinux.org/Games#Games


----------



## tantoillane (9 Février 2006)

Pour ceux que ça interressent, j'ai fait un petit récapitulatif ici : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/famille.mpacoc/siteantoine/moncotemac/ipodlinuxsuripodphoto.html


----------



## Imaginus (9 Février 2006)

Il rame un peu le jeu d'echec


----------



## tantoillane (10 Février 2006)

Ah bon ..... tu as quel ipod ? J'ai le photo qui a un plus petit processeur que ses prédécesseurs, et tout va bien. Même doom est parfait, je ne mattendais pas à une telle fluiditée ...


----------



## julienfroment (10 Février 2006)

bonjour tout le monde. j'aurai une question (sans doute absurde mais bon..) si on installe Ipod linux sur un ipod 4g peut il avoir possibilité de lire des vidéo avec, si un loçgiciel le permettai?
       Bonne journée



(Ipod U2 20Gb)


----------



## tantoillane (10 Février 2006)

Oui tu as la possibilité, le plus dur (que je n'ai pas encore réussi) est de les mettre au bon format ...


----------



## Imaginus (10 Février 2006)

>>Tantoillane J'ai un ipod mini 6go. A force de jouer à chessmaster 9000 contre un Bi G5 on prend certaines habitudes 


Pour la video sur un 4G il me semble que ce n'est pas possible. Par contre le cube en 3D ca fonctionne bien.

Par contre quelqu'un connait il la definition de l'ipod nano ?Je voudrais tester un truc.


----------



## Max London (11 Février 2006)

Moi j'avais essayé de mettre Podzilla (ou iPodLinux si vous préferez) sur mon iPod Couleur 20go.  Et pouf! ca a planté.  J'ai trop eu peur de devoir le renvoyer.  J'ai quand même du faire toute les maneuvres (mais comment ca s'écrit? maneuvres? manoeuvres?) pour le réinitialiser.


----------



## Fastida (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour.
Pourquoi faire Linux sur un Ipod??? 
C'est pas pour écouter de la musique un Ipod?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la derniere install que j'ai fait, c'etait sur un old photo 20go de juin, perdu à noel
> 
> sur le 30 5G, j'ai pas testé... faut dire que d'un coup, c'est beaucoup moins utile.
> 
> mais le jour ou ils proposent un codec divx, je me relance



je vais tranformer mon ipod 20G couleur en ipod video :love: un petit tuto ?


----------



## Max London (12 Février 2006)

Ah ben MacInside je suivrai avidemment ce tutoriel, chez moi ca a foiré


----------



## tantoillane (12 Février 2006)

vous voulez pas utiliser mon petit lien perso au post 26 ???


----------



## julienfroment (15 Février 2006)

donc c'est possible de lire de la vidéo sur un iPod photo 4e Génération?
Si quelqu'un sait comment faire précisement (g du mal des fois donc les explication me ravissent) et sans que ca plante ( avoir un ipod 4g mais avec la vidéo en plus, et toujour la simplicité d'emploi) je lui serait enormement recnnaissant 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## tantoillane (15 Février 2006)

tu as déjà installé ipodlinux ??


----------



## skydream (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous, en ce qui me concerne j'ai installé ipodlinux sur mon ipod mini il y a un an et j'ai réussi à lire quelques vidéos (avec du son) que j'ai téléchargé sur le site mais je n'ai jamais réussi à convertir des vidéos lisibles sous ipodlinux. Puis un petit regret sur ipodlinux : on ne peut pas écouter de la musique et faisant autre chose pourtant j'aurais bien aimé jouer aux échecs en écoutant du bach


----------



## tantoillane (15 Février 2006)

j'en suis au même stade que toi avec mon ipod photo


----------



## julienfroment (17 Février 2006)

Non je n'ai pas encore installé ipodlinux sur mon ipod. Mais j'ai lu plus au que certaine personne avait rencontré des problèmes avec les ipod 4eG. Et c'est surtout pour lire de la vidéo que ipodlinux m'interresserai donc je recherche d'abord si c'est possible à coup sur et avec quel format.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Février 2006)

effectivement, depuis un mac ça reste encore un peu dur, impossible pour moi   

mais tu peux installer ipodlinux sur ton ipod, et utiliser les 2 systèmes, ça ne t'apportera que des avantages et ce sera déjà fait au moment ou tu voudra mettre tes vidéos. Dailleurs (je ne sais plus si je me répète) mais le plus difficile est de convertir tes vidéos, ipodlinux comprend déjà les lecteur, et tu peux lire des vidéos toutes prêtes : http://ipodlinux.org/Video_Player#Demonstration


----------



## tibo69 (17 Février 2006)

bonjour j'ai installer ipodlinux sur mon ipod première génération et depuis je ne peu plus l'enlever!!! quand je le brenche sur mon pc, celui-ci ne le reconnait pas!! Lorsque que je met "Quit Podzilla" le ipod reste bloqué sur l'écran ou il y a des lettres. merci de m'aider
j'aimerai bien le supprimer parce que c'est pas génial pour lire la musique. en plus g mit des documents auxquels je tien en le stockant sur le disc dur du ipod!


----------



## tantoillane (17 Février 2006)

essai "turn off ipod" => "absoluty"

edit : bienvenue


----------



## skydream (17 Février 2006)

sinon tu met ton ipod en disk mode tu le branche au pc puis tu enlève tous les dossier ajoutés par ipodlinux puis tu boot 
Good luck


----------



## julienfroment (18 Février 2006)

Donc si j'installe ipodlinux sur mon ipod (photo 4eG) il n'y a aucun problème, et il est déja possible de mettre des vidéo dessus. l'aspect du navigateur dans le ipod va t'il changer? comment dois je faire pour passer de ipodlinux au systeme normal de navigation?
Merci de vos réponse elle m'on déjé bien éclairé


----------



## tibo69 (18 Février 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> essai "turn off ipod" => "absoluty"
> 
> edit : bienvenue


 
moi j'ai pas "turn off ipod" mais j'ai "Reboot ipod" voila quand je faiça apres avoir mit "absolutly", le ipod s'étenit ms lorsqu'il se rallume, le meme cénario se déroule et je ne peu toujours le faire détecter par mon pc!

merci quand meme!


----------



## tantoillane (18 Février 2006)

perso, j'ai un ipod color, mais je crois que tu dois tenir appuié le rond au centre de la molette, pendant le reboot (quand la pomme apparaît )

Sinon essai de le mettre en mode disque


----------



## tantoillane (18 Février 2006)

julienfroment a dit:
			
		

> Donc si j'installe ipodlinux sur mon ipod (photo 4eG) il n'y a aucun problème, et il est déja possible de mettre des vidéo dessus. l'aspect du navigateur dans le ipod va t'il changer? comment dois je faire pour passer de ipodlinux au systeme normal de navigation?
> Merci de vos réponse elle m'on déjé bien éclairé




Bon si tu utilise ma méthode, il n'y a normalement aucun soucis, tu passe du système apple à ipodlinux sans problème par un simple reboot. L'aspect du navigateur est très semblable à celui du firmware apple, bin que un tout petit peu moins chaleureux.

perso, je suis super content d'ipodlinux, ces petites parties de iDoom, dans le train:love: :love: bravo au dévelloppeur 

par contre je n'arrive toujours pas a convertir les vidéos avec la technique donné sur le site d'ipodlinux, il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui connaît un peu les lignes de commandes. Ou alors les caractéritiques exactes des vidéos lues par le lecteur d'ipodlinux  Peut-être qu'un logiciel comme ffmpeg, peut le faire si on lui donne les bonness indications ......

Pour ceux que ça intéressent, je donne un site avec quelques vidéos préconpressées : http://www.dansfloyd.com/iplvids.html

Si vous en avez, donnez les, en attendant de trouvé comment faire les nôtres


----------



## tibo69 (18 Février 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'ai un ipod color, mais je crois que tu dois tenir appuié le rond au centre de la molette, pendant le reboot (quand la pomme apparaît )
> 
> Sinon essai de le mettre en mode disque


 
alors j'ai essayé en appuyant sur le rond mais ça ne marche pas non plus.
Sinon comment faire pour le mettre en mode disc avec ipod linux?


----------



## tantoillane (18 Février 2006)

je sais pas, essai de maintenir le rond au centre de la molette ET retour ( /<< ) pendant le reboot, puis de choisir disk mode ... je ne connais pas cet ipod, regarde ta doc


----------



## julienfroment (19 Février 2006)

Merci tantoillane pout oute tes indications, je vais me penchez dessus et essayer tout ça. Je te tien au courant de l'évolution en espérant que ca marche. Ah si! une dernière question: En supposant que j'ai compressé des vidéo dans le bon format, comment fait on pour les passer sur le ipod? et pour les musique? toujours avec itunes? merci beaucoup et bonne journée


----------



## tantoillane (19 Février 2006)

pour mettre de la musique, tu utilise itunes, pour mettre des videos, tu te crer un dossier à la base de ton ipod, et tu met tes vidéos dedans.

J'ai réussi à convertir des vidéos pour mon ipod photo, le problème (car il en fallait un) est que mencoder comprend un bug dans la converstion RVB et que l'image ne ressemble à rien. Sur le site, il est demandé de compiler mencoder soit même, quelqu'un sait comment on fait ??

Pour ceux qui veulent s'amuser avec leur ipod photo, je donne ce que j'ai fait :

installation de mencoder et mplayer ici : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=62947&package_id=70503&release_id=132403 et mise des deux fichiers dans /usr/bin/ il faut utiliser majuscule+pomme+G

téléchargement de 2bbppconv ici : 24bpp RGB - 2bpp Y AVI Converter (2bbppconv for x86 Linux and PPC OS X)

téléchargement (et installation) de LAME 3.96.1 ici : http://www.thalictrum.com/software/lame-3.96.1.dmg.gz

téléchargement (et installation) d'une bibliothèque ici : http://macosx.forked.net/download.php?j=http://macosx.forked.net/p/libvorbis-1.0rc1.pkg.tgz

Puis dans terminal taper : mencoder -ovc raw -ofps 15 -oac pcm -vf scale=220:-2,expand=220:176,format=bgr16 /XXX/XXX.avi -o out.avi

remplacer /XXX/XXX par le fichier avi à convertir en respectant parfaitement les noms (il est conseillé de ne pas mettre d'espace dans le nom du fichier .avi et de le mettre à la base du disque)


----------



## tibo69 (19 Février 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, essai de maintenir le rond au centre de la molette ET retour ( /<< ) pendant le reboot, puis de choisir disk mode ... je ne connais pas cet ipod, regarde ta doc


 
ok merci je vai essayer!


----------



## tibo69 (19 Février 2006)

Ouaaaaaaaaaaaa! merci tro Tantoilane!!!!! c'est tro cool! ca amarché je te remercie parce que je commençais à être déprimer mon iPod que j'avais payer si chère... j'aurais pas pu payer une réparation !
encore merci!!


----------



## tantoillane (19 Février 2006)

de rien, réinstalle ipodlinux, mais en système secondaire, comme ça lors du reboot tu reboot sur le firmware d'apple


----------



## tibo69 (20 Février 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> de rien, réinstalle ipodlinux, mais en système secondaire, comme ça lors du reboot tu reboot sur le firmware d'apple


 
ok mais ça veut dire quoi en système secondaire et comme faire? (je sait je m'y connais pas tro mais c'est sympa de m'aider!)


----------



## tantoillane (20 Février 2006)

tu utilise l'installeur ipodlinux pour les 1, 2, et 3G ?? Normalement il te demande si tu veux l'installer en temps que système (ou firmware) principale ...


----------



## tibo69 (20 Février 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> tu utilise l'installeur ipodlinux pour les 1, 2, et 3G ?? Normalement il te demande si tu veux l'installer en temps que système (ou firmware) principale ...


 
j'utilise la version ipodlinux-installer-1.2.1 et apparament il ne me demande pas si je veu l'installer en tant que système principal


----------



## tantoillane (20 Février 2006)

Tu es bien sur mac :rateau: ????

Donne le lien ou tu as télécharger l'installeur ....


----------



## tibo69 (20 Février 2006)

nan je suis sur pc !!
mais c'est bon merci je pense que je vais laisser tomber ipolinux! c'est pas du tout pratique pour lire la musique.
merci beaucoup pour tout ce que tu as fais pour mon iPod @++


----------



## tantoillane (20 Février 2006)

tibo69 a dit:
			
		

> nan je suis sur pc !!




Ouais je sais la question était idiote, mais je navique entre igénération, et macgénération, et comme ce sujet tiens de l'ipod, je me suis un peu embrouillé


----------



## julienfroment (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour tantoilane, je suis en train d'installer ipod linux mais je ne comprend pas quelque chose dans ton récapitulatif. Que veux tu dire par "monter l'image disque ipod linux dans alterpod" car g installé ipod linux 4G, puis g glisser alterpod dans l'ipod et je l'ai ouvert. à partir de ce moment que dois je faire? ou dois je mettre l'image dique? dois je l'ouvrir? je suis perdu  est ce que c'est bien comme ca qu'il faut installer alterpod? je ne sais pas si ce que j'ai fai est bon... mon ipod vien d'etre fini de formater donc je peu tout recommencer à zero ( j'avais mit trop de bazad j'avais peur que ca plante dc j'ai formatter) Merci d'avance.


----------



## julienfroment (22 Février 2006)

ca y es c instalé! et ca marche! j'ai un ipod photo 4G (U2 edition) et seulement besoin d'installé ipod linux. possibilité de lir des vidéo! pour les convertir il faut prendre mopic (c'est pour PC mais ca fonctionne donc avec virtiual PC, pour ceux qui osent installé wind... sur son merveilleux mac). Quelque Bémol: 
-les vidéos prennent de la place dans le format adéqua pour podzillas.
-votre ipod tourne super vite en lecture vidéo
- l'esthétique podzillas reste peu chaleureux

mais on a quand même a disposition des petits jeux sympas ( tétris, le morpion, pong et plein d'autre plus possibilité d'en téléchargé)

Voilà, maintenant à ceux qui veulent transformer leur ipod photo en ipod vidéo c'est possible!

 Je tien surtout à remercier Tantoillane qui m'a beaucoup aider. Merci beaucoup. bonne soirée à tous


----------



## julienfroment (23 Février 2006)

Me revoila, après une journée d'utilisation d'ipod linux sur mon precieux (edition limité U2), j'ai remarqué qu'il n'avais pas l'air de beaucoup aimer. ma principale utilisation etait les vidéo et en lecture le disque se met à tourner très vite(on le sentait dans les mains, donc ca ne me rassurai pas trop) De plus j'ai lu que les reboot excessif était peu conseiller. Finalement j'ai désinstallé podzillas. L'environnement est pas chaleureux, pas pratique pour la musique, les vidéos (car c'était ma principale motivation pour podzillas) n'ont pas l'air de faire du bien à nos cher petits.la peur de flinger mon ipod m'a donc conduit à cette décision. Ceci n'est que mon avis, à vous de juger si cela vous interresse; les réaction seron peut être différente...
Bone soirée à tous


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2006)

tampis pour toi  

Personnellement j'ai continué dans ma lancé avec un ipod 4 boot désormais : firmware apple, floydzilla, podzilla et podzilla2. J'en suis super content car ils sont tous différents. Podzilla 2 est très proche au niveau esthètique du firmware apple dailleurs. Le reboot excessif n'est à mon avis pas si mauvais puisuqe ce n'est qu'un problème logiciel. Il faut faire attention à ne pas le rebooter quand le disque tourne encore, et à par un peu de batterie ( processeur et DD à fond ) ça ne fait pas grand chose 

Edit : il est normal que ton DD tourne en continue pendant la lecture vidéo, car je pense qu'il ne met pas de vidéo en mémoire cache, donc il doit lire continuellement sur le disque


----------



## julienfroment (24 Février 2006)

ce n'est peut être sans aucun soucis je suis d'accord mais c'est un cadeau donc je voudrai etre sur à 100% que ca ne risque rien. Sinon, ce qui ma surtout embetter c'est que le son était désynchrone avec l'image et je me suis rendu compte que j'en n'avai pas beaucoup l'utilité pour le moment.. mais qui sait, je le reinstallerai surement un jour (mais j'aimerai bien que les vidéo prennent moin de plave avant car 350 Mo pour un clip de 3min50 c'est assez lourd). En tout cas merci à toi de m'avoir aider quand je voulais l'installé 
bonne journée


----------



## tantoillane (24 Février 2006)

julienfroment a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est peut être sans aucun soucis je suis d'accord mais c'est un cadeau donc je voudrai etre sur à 100% que ca ne risque rien. Sinon, ce qui ma surtout embetter c'est que le son était désynchrone avec l'image et je me suis rendu compte que j'en n'avai pas beaucoup l'utilité pour le moment.. mais qui sait, je le reinstallerai surement un jour (mais j'aimerai bien que les vidéo prennent moin de plave avant car 350 Mo pour un clip de 3min50 c'est assez lourd). En tout cas merci à toi de m'avoir aider quand je voulais l'installé
> bonne journée



Tu sais au moins comment on fait, pour le jour ou podzilla aura un lecteur qui lit des avi compressés


----------



## tantoillane (10 Mars 2006)

tu ne veux pas en convertir une (2,3 minutes de film) que tu mettrais en libre service, histoire d'avoir autre chose que celles du site d'ipodlinux ?

Merci


----------



## julienfroment (11 Mars 2006)

bonsoir dsl ca fait lontemps que jen'ai pas mit un pied dans ce forum. Je vais essayer d'en reconvertir une mais je ne me souvien plus du logiciel que j'avai utilisé. tu t'en souvien , c'est toi qui m'avai passé le lien. Sinon le soft sur lequel je t'avai envoyé ne marchai pas mieu que l'autre. je cherche le logiciel et je vous le met.


----------



## tantoillane (11 Mars 2006)

le logiciel est un logiciel PC , d'où ta grande utilitée   , il s'appelle mopid. Etant donné que la vidéo va devenir énorme une fois convertie (même 2,3 mintes) je pense qu'il faudra que tu la mette sur un site, je la récupèrerait pour mettre sur le mien si tu manque de place


----------



## julienfroment (11 Mars 2006)

ca y es elle est prète mais elle fait 363 mo (d'ou le caractère pas très pratique d'ipod linux pour la vidéo.) Comment puis la mettre sur un site je ne sais pas du tout ou la merttre. connecte toi a msn et je te l'envoi par la tu la mettra ou tu veux. sinon dit moi ou la posté. Je tien a preciser que je ne suis pas que sur PC, je suis sur un iMac G5 2.1Ghz 20". mai j'utilise le pc pour internet car le modem est trop vieu pour mac osX


----------



## tantoillane (11 Mars 2006)

commence peut-être par faire fichier créer une archive, ça la réduira peut-être un peu ...

edit: as-tu bien convertis la vidéo en 220*176 ?


----------



## julienfroment (12 Mars 2006)

oui la vidéo est bien en 220 par 176. je suis en ttrain de la compressé mais je ne sais toujours pas ou la mettre.


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mars 2006)

Si elle fait toujours plus de 200 Mo un fois compressée, tu peux l'envoyer directement sur ma boîte de dépot 192.168.1.15 (tu fais aller => se connecter au serveur dans le finder et tu demande à te connecter en invité)

Combien as tu en sortant ? si c'est du 128k on en as pour 6 h 30   

Tu peux aussi la mettre (une fois compressée) dans ton dossier "Macintosh HD => bibliothèque=> Webserver=> documents" et nous donner ton IP, (préférences système=> réseau => afficher : ethernet intégré => adresse IP : XXX.XXX.....

Je pense que cette dernière solution est la plus simple car elle permet de télécharger en plusieurs fois depuis safari, de donner la possibilitée à tout le monde de l'avoir, et de te permettre de gérer le dossier à ta guise (enlever remettre)


----------



## Akima (29 Mars 2006)

Salut !

Je voudrais savoir si j'installe Linux sur mon ipod 4g 20go *non photo*, est-ce que les videos seront en noir et blanc ?

Merci


----------



## tantoillane (29 Mars 2006)

si ton écran est en noir et blanc les vidéos seront en N&B si ton écran est en couleur, les vidéos seront en couleur (à condition que tu ai un PC sous la main ou que tu trouve un truc qui convertie les vidéos en RVB, à la taille de ton écran, avec 15 images par secondes, en AVI non compressé.

voilou


----------



## Akima (29 Mars 2006)

ok merci !


----------



## Akima (29 Mars 2006)

linux permet-il de regarder des images (.jpg, .bmp...) et des textes (.txt, .doc...) ?


----------



## tantoillane (29 Mars 2006)

linux permet de ragarder des images, des vidéos, des fichiers texte, avec plus de caractère que l'interface apple (250 ko contre 4k chez apple) installer des jeux (doom, doom64, final fantasy ..... :love:

c'est un système de plus en plus complet et de plus en plus stable qui comprend beaucoup d'avantages et ses inconvénients, comme les fichiers musiques qui merdent parfois. Cependant, je passe régulièrement de l'interace apple à ipodlinux, c'est très simple, prend une petite minute, et un peu de batterie  

Si tu veux te lancer, pense à sauvegarder tout ce que tu as


----------



## Akima (29 Mars 2006)

Merci ! Tout est dit je crois


----------



## tantoillane (29 Mars 2006)

Akima a dit:
			
		

> Merci ! Tout est dit je crois




have fun


----------



## peter835 (24 Avril 2006)

J'ai essayer d'installer linux sur mon ipod nano et lorsque l'installation fut fini mon ipod s'est éteint.
J'ai donc appuyer sur les touche menu et séléctionner pour le réinitialiser l'ipod se rallume la pomme apparait et apres un dossier avec un point d'interrogation apparrait j'ai donc essayer grace au logiciel d'ipod de le rétaurer en vain un message d'erreur apparait "impossible de monter l'ipod"

Merci d'avance a ceux qui savent résoudre ce problème


----------



## tantoillane (25 Avril 2006)

- mise de l'ipod en mode disque

- ouvre l'utilitaire de disque dans Macintosh HD => application => utilitaires
- efface ton ipod complètement
- lance la restauration depuis le logiciel de restauration apple : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod/download/
- retente d'installer linux avec un meilleur tuto

edit : je peux essayer de t'en faire un facile, si t'as pas peur de retenter ...


----------



## peter835 (25 Avril 2006)

Ouai je veux bien s'il te plait


----------



## peter835 (25 Avril 2006)

C bon sa a marcher mon ipod et comme neuf merci de tes conseil mais j'ai eu quelque problème car je suis sous windows mais au final sa marche merci encore

Et sinon comme tu me la proposer je voudrais bien que tu me dise comment on instal linux sur mon ipod nano


----------



## tantoillane (25 Avril 2006)

c'est moyennement malin, d'aller sur un forum mac, quand on a un PC ...  
tu devrais voir de ce côté : http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/


----------



## tantoillane (25 Avril 2006)

le tuto était destiné, à une personne utilisant OS X, je le ferais eut-être quand même pour mettre sur mon site, mais il ne risque pas de te servir,

je peux te donner quelque liens que je n'ai pas testé personnellement :

- http://www.inanoblog.fr/inano/2006/01/comment_install.html
- http://www.ipodfanatic.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11232

je pense que si tu suis bien étape par étape, ça marche ...

pense à t'inscrire sur igénération, ou à t'acheter un mac  :love: :love:


----------

